# New Pics of Taffy



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Today I bathed, groomed, and did Taffy's nails. Then we went outside for some nice pics. Here they are:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG... she fluffed out so nicely...lol. She is absolutely TOOOOO cute!


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

OOOOOOO Oodles of Poodle Snugglezzzzz!!!

& we all know who those preciouse eyes control!

Just too too cute!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She has the most angelic face!


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*She resembles my Star so much.....but*

she has a really unique little expression on her face too!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

uh oh... I think I caught some puppy fever from these photos!!! LOL She is adorable and you took some great shots of her!!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

She is so beautiful. Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Gosh she is cute! Great photos


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


>


This is my favorite picture so cute !


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh she is soooo beautiful! those eyes!!!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

You are a great photographer!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

I love her! She is soooo pretty!!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful, this is the pup that was picked for you by the breeder you told me about right? Absolutly adorable!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Very nice pics of Taffy. She is such a doll!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Beautiful, this is the pup that was picked for you by the breeder you told me about right? Absolutly adorable!


_Yes. When we walked in the door, Barbara was sitting at the kitchen table with Taffy in her arms waiting for us. They really didn't want us to look at the rest of the litter. This is the one they knew had the qualities we were looking for and they were right. We should be ashamed to question a show breeder who has been showing since 1939. But you know how it is. You just have to see all those fluffy little babies! LOL
_


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, when I got there they just had two babies for me to look at and I was dissappointed also but they knew I wanted red. I had such a hard time picking - I sat on the floor with the two of them in the kitchen and they were both friendly - the one like Taffy was more playful than Ginger and I thought she was the most beautiful dog I had ever seen - looked just like Taffy but Ginger was redder and I had it in my head I wanted a red poodle lol and she crawled into my lap so that did it lol -I think I would have been better with the other for temperament but things work out - maybe Ginger would have been returned by someone else - I stuck it out with her and am not sorry - she's my baby! lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm so happy for both of you. Sometimes things do work out.

I have been tempted to purchase a dog that was of the color I was dreaming of at least twice now knowing it was not the best of the puppies I had to choose from. I understand that 'feeling' you get when you see what you want and your heart is telling you one thing and your senses are telling you another. 

I depend on Dianne to keep me out of trouble in times like that. LOL She is very sensible and very serious when it comes to choosing a new pup and she doesn't let her heart talk her senses out of doing what is best. Love ya, Die._


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I knew absoultely NOTHING about picking out a puppy except watch to if frisky - lol nothing about poodles either. Hadnt found this site as yet. When we got out minis the breeder had them ALL in her house - I mean she has 8 that are her dogs and she had three litters of pups running around. they were so very social it was great! Her house didn't smell or anything - every once in a while she woudl say "doors open" and all the dogs would go out together - it was so cute. they were all so friendly. We got to see the momma and poppa and we ended up taking the one she had picked out for my daughter and another. One is built just like the mother - stocky and bigger and the other is like the father - more show quality. But all her dogs were so friendly. I think I like the way she did it better than Leatherstocking but she wasn't breeding show dogs although she did show the father.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I knew absoultely NOTHING about picking out a puppy except watch to if frisky - lol nothing about poodles either. Hadnt found this site as yet. When we got out minis the breeder had them ALL in her house - I mean she has 8 that are her dogs and she had three litters of pups running around. they were so very social it was great! Her house didn't smell or anything - every once in a while she woudl say "doors open" and all the dogs would go out together - it was so cute. they were all so friendly. We got to see the momma and poppa and we ended up taking the one she had picked out for my daughter and another. One is built just like the mother - stocky and bigger and the other is like the father - more show quality. But all her dogs were so friendly. I think I like the way she did it better than Leatherstocking but she wasn't breeding show dogs although she did show the father.


PS can you believe that we lost her phone number and last name? If we ever wanted another mini from her we would be out of luck! lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

our minis are nine this year!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Pamela said:


> PS can you believe that we lost her phone number and last name? If we ever wanted another mini from her we would be out of luck! lol


_
Did you register them? It should be on the AKC papers. _


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _
> Did you register them? It should be on the AKC papers. _


Actually we filled out the AKC papers at her house and she said she would send them in and we never got them. We didin't bother to call then because we didn't really care but it is strange that they never came. oh well.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_something doesn't sound right there! but, if you're not upset, then it doesnt matter, I'm just wondering what happened to your filling fee!_


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah I was upset at first but its been almost 9 years now lol It was our first experience at buying a purebred puppy. We always had mutts before lol


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Loosing the number is sad...sorry to hear it. I hope to have the same experiance in the future.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> Loosing the number is sad...sorry to hear it. I hope to have the same experiance in the future.


What a totally adorable little one!!! I love his face, I love his color, I am sure you must love him/her (sorry, not sure if I missed the gender), what a lovely little one!


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Taffy is sooooo adorable. I had to look at Savanna's baby pic's after looking at her. 
Is she a light apricot? It will be interesting to see what color she is as adult.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> What a totally adorable little one!!! I love his face, I love his color, I am sure you must love him/her (sorry, not sure if I missed the gender), what a lovely little one!


Thank you, her name is Zoey. She started out showing but came up lame and was diagnosed with LCP. She has surgery nest tue morning to have FHO and spay procedures done. She is VERY sweet! She was a gift for my daughter, who adores her! She practices stacking with her and grooming lol, she is an aspiring Jr handler LOL! Her color is registered Silver Beige, it can take up to 2 years for her to clear just like a blue or silver. She is beautiful, this is the color I am going to be striving for in my future breeding program!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, that's too bad about Zoey. I'm sorry that happened to her. Such a beauty for the ring too. I'm glad she has someone like you to love her through this. The best to both of you next Tuesday.

Jester's mom has a silver also and the is breathtaking!_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

That is my weakness color, ALL poodles are my weakness but that color is my absolute favorite! I will be looking for a silver when I am ready to get back in the game, a mini this time though, I will be looking for a "multi-function" dog next time lol, one that I can show as well as to sporting comp's as well! I had a mini that grew to 17 1/2 in, but knew at the time that I did not have the time to train for sporting compatitions, so I adopted her out to a VERY loving family that has taken VERY good care of her. I was extremely picky as to where she went and I am glad I was. I hear that UKC has an altered class though, so you never know Zoey may find herself in the limelight again one day!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Just curious...if a mini grows to 17 1/2" does she technically belong in the standard group?_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes she does, and she was to big to pass for a 15 in, and to small to gain any points in confirmation as a standard.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful!!


----------

